# Ifrane - Morocco - Small Beauty



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Ifrane (Amazigh: Ifran) (nicknamed Little Switzerland) is a town and ski resort in the Middle Atlas region of Morocco (population 12,000 in 2004 census). Ifrane is 1,650 m in altitude and is part of the Meknès-Tafilalet region. In Tamazight, the regional Berber language, "ifran" means caves.

Source Flickr:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

WOW so beautiful! I've never been there!


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Amazing ! I just love this town, with the statue of a Moroccan Lion !


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot! Where is the lion?


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

It really looks like a average mountain village in Switzerland

Beautiful!


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Who knows if there is allready snow in Ifrane?


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

oh my...wow! what a cool little town! i would have NEVER guessed Morocco! this is awesome!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Wonderful place!


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

French cars, European-style houses... Is this town really situated in Morocco? 

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Fallen (Apr 18, 2008)

This is great! I can't believe it's in Morocco. :cheers:

I was skeptical when i read Little Switzerland, but after seeing the pics i realized that the comparison to Switzerland is totally understandable.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice town! Looks awesome


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

I would prefer visiting typical Moroccan towns, but diversity is always good. Beautiful country.


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Thnx for the nice replies guys! I am glad to see you guys like the village. Here some more pics:

Source Google


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

It is really a beautiful little town.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

وهناك مدينة غريبة على حافة الصحراء الكبرى ، هو ذلك الباردة 
عن طريق الصدفة في المنطقة أن الارتفاع؟


Une étrange ville sur le bord du désert du Sahara, est si froid 
par hasard dans une région qui altitude?




A strange city on the edge of the Sahara Desert, is so cold 
by chance in a region that altitude?


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Beautiful town. I heard it´s the coldest place in Africa. Is it true?


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

NorthWesternGuy said:


> Beautiful town. I heard it´s the coldest place in Africa. Is it true?


They say so, im not sure tho.

Source flickr:


----------



## CODM (Jul 11, 2008)

ifran is simply fabulous.


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

*Ifrane























*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

What a beauty! I've never been there!


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

everything perfect and beautiful, I am glad of having visited this thread!! Wow! But try not to paint the curbs in red-white please!


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Argentinian Messi said:


> everything perfect and beautiful, I am glad of having visited this thread!! Wow! But try not to paint the curbs in red-white please!


Lol
Yes, I agree the red-white is so ugly but its like that in all the moroccan cities.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I prefer pink and purple! LOL


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

green and purple would be better !


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Green and red should be pretty, just like the moroccan flag.
lol


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr:


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Redalinho SSC


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

wa nari I wanna visit Ifrane!


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

You should visit, but not now these days they had blizzards! there's to many snow now and its verry cold!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I think its the coldest area in Morocco  nice pics btw


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

No, it's not the coldest  Actually there is some places in morocco way too clod than ifran, they're so cold and it's snowing so badly there brrr.


----------



## Mereo (Feb 8, 2007)

Just wanted to add this pic, if you look at it, you'd think it's a European city! :

Source: wikipedia


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Of course, cause ifrane was established by france, that's why it looks as though it's european, it was supposed to be a relaxation town when french families arrived for summer


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

^^ never heard that!


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Mereo said:


> Just wanted to add this pic, if you look at it, you'd think it's a European city! :
> 
> Source: wikipedia


looks just like the Alps


----------



## Edlaut (Feb 3, 2009)

Could never imagine snow in Africa and Europe-style buildings. Thanks much for awesome shots


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

well morocco is diversed full of nice cool suprises you would never expect and is a very unique country 
morocco is a gate way to the arab world to the east europe to the north america to the west and africa to the south 
alot of cultures and just very beautiful makes me proud to be my 1/3 moroccan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics :cheers:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Daano said:


> ^^ never heard that!


Now you do  french families usually came to ifrane to spend their summer there :lol:


----------



## zefreaky (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## zefreaky (Jul 24, 2008)

At Daït Aoua


----------



## Mereo (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok... I definitely need to return to Morocco....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice and interesting updated photos from Ifrane of Morocco


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

zefreaky said:


>


Wow! Is it the renovated famous Hotel Michlifen?


----------



## botanika (May 11, 2011)

teystoon said:


>


by Teystoon from SSCM :>


----------

